# Nuove restrizioni governo italiano: tre "certezze" e varie ipotesi



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

Sembra che siano tre le "certezze" che emergeranno nella cabina di regia giovedì

-riduzione del green pass, tra sette e cinque mesi

-mascherine obbligatorie all'aperto

-tamponi per tutti i partecipanti a stadi, palazzetti, concerti, discoteche


La quarta è sostanzialmente implicita, cioè pochi giorni dopo l'entrata in vigore il 6 dicembre già prolungano il super green pass al 31 marzo non solo come cautela natalizia fino al 15 gennaio


Poi ci sono ipotesi:

-tamponi anche vaccinati e guariti per cinema, teatri, bar, ristoranti

-super green pass per centri commerciali, bus, metropolitane, bar

-obbligo vaccinale per la pubblica amministrazione o per chi è a contatto con il pubblico

-green pass per under 12 e didattica a distanza per non vaccinati

-mini lockdown per chi non ha super green pass tra 31 dicembre e 1 gennaio


Draghi attende la relazione con dati parziali di Speranza per decidere sulle ipotesi


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

quando ho letto il minilockdown a Capodanno non ce l'ho fatta più...la nottata no vax 
non so se in duecento nazioni al mondo ci sia una persona al potere a pensarci seriamente


----------



## princeps (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sembra che siano tre le "certezze" che emergeranno nella cabina di regia giovedì
> 
> -riduzione del green pass, tra sette e cinque mesi
> 
> ...


vuol dire non poter più lavorare......


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> vuol dire non poter più lavorare......


Brunetta se lo auspica...

nel mentre a Madrid si vive normalmente senza green pass...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sembra che siano tre le "certezze" che emergeranno nella cabina di regia giovedì
> 
> -riduzione del green pass, tra sette e cinque mesi
> 
> ...


Il mini lockdown tra 31-12 e 1-1 è fantastico.
A letto senza cena e bacino della buonanotte.


Quando leggo tutte queste notizie mi viene in mente il piccolo 'capomastro' del paese coi 'discepoli' al seguito che progetta case manco fosse architetto, le costruisce e stanno in piedi da natale a santo stefano.
Dilettantismo puro.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mini lockdown tra 31-12 e 1-1 è fantastico.
> A letto senza cena e bacino della buonanotte.
> 
> 
> ...


Lo fanno tutti
Lo fanno per noi
Non è facile

Multicit

caro Peppe, non è solo dilettantismo purtroppo


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo fanno tutti
> Lo fanno per noi
> Non è facile
> 
> ...


Edo, dormi sereno : ci allontaniamo oggi per abbracciarci domani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

Una pagliacciata dietro l'altra e alcuni cittadini ancora lodano questo operato :"che altro si poteva fare..."  

Ma a sto punto fai un lockdown serio per chi non ha vaccino/greenpass dal 24 al 2 o 6 gennaio,no ?
Cosa dovrebbe rappresentare un mini-lockdown dal 31 dicembre al 1 gennaio ? neanche su scherzi a parte si vedono certe cose.

Non è che l'assembramento ci sarà solamente il 31 dicembre,ma anche il 25-26-27-28 dicembre.
Oppure questi giorni non contano niente ?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lockdowns fissi da venerdì sera a lunedì mattina e tutti contenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una pagliacciata dietro l'altra e alcuni cittadini ancora lodano questo operato :"che altro si poteva fare..."
> 
> Ma a sto punto fai un lockdown serio per chi non ha vaccino/greenpass dal 24 al 2 o 6 gennaio,no ?
> Cosa dovrebbe rappresentare un mini-lockdown dal 31 dicembre al 1 gennaio ? neanche su scherzi a parte si vedono certe cose.
> ...


Hanno intercettato telefonicamente il virus : pare passerà il natale coi suoi(ha invitato aids e tetano) ma a capodanno sarà agguerrito come non mai con la vita mondana.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Edo, dormi sereno : ci allontaniamo oggi per abbracciarci domani.


Azz. Ma io in estate essendo in Calabria, volevo venire a trovarti. Non possiamo abbracciarci? Oppure si? Devo venire già vaccinato o offri tu?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Azz. Ma io in estate essendo in Calabria, volevo venire a trovarti. Non possiamo abbracciarci? Oppure si? Devo venire già vaccinato o offri tu?


Vieni quando vuoi edo, sei il benvenuto e lo sai.

Ti preparo un apericena '''vaccino''' triplo : ricotta-provoletta-primosale.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sembra che siano tre le "certezze" che emergeranno nella cabina di regia giovedì
> 
> -riduzione del green pass, tra sette e cinque mesi
> 
> ...


Stracapisco chi è stanco.
Normale averne le palle piene, situazione sfiancante.

Sembrava finita con i vaccini, eppure è arrivata la combo ( possibile in teoria, ma speravo non accadesse in pratica):
vaccini che non funzionano più come dovrebbero + variante del vairuz

Se mi limitano nuovamente la vita, inizio ad accusare la stanchezza anche io, un loop.
Dopo quasi un anno di viaggi e buona libertà mi fiaccherebbe tornare indietro.

Ma non so nemmeno a chi dare la colpa, si tenga botta!

Lo dico sincero: fosse una malattia grave per i "giovani", vivrei abbastanza nel terrore.
Ci tengo alla mia pellaccia.

Fortunatamente non lo è cosi tanto per me (anche se non si sa mai, la sfiga ci vede benissimo), quindi riesco a tenere botta a tutto, il pericolo principale la maggior parte di noi lo scampa


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una pagliacciata dietro l'altra e alcuni cittadini ancora lodano questo operato :"che altro si poteva fare..."
> 
> Ma a sto punto fai un lockdown serio per chi non ha vaccino/greenpass dal 24 al 2 o 6 gennaio,no ?
> Cosa dovrebbe rappresentare un mini-lockdown dal 31 dicembre al 1 gennaio ? neanche su scherzi a parte si vedono certe cose.
> ...


Ehhh Ma non è facilehhhhh
Lo fanno tuttihhh

Ma Santo Dio, non si vede che sono misure ridicole? Che è roba talmente stupida da non sembrare reale?
Ma siamo fuori dalla realtà?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vieni quando vuoi edo, sei il benvenuto e lo sai.
> 
> Ti preparo un apericena '''vaccino''' triplo : ricotta-provoletta-primosale.


Al di là di tutto mi farebbe un piacere enorme.

beh va bene, ma solo se mi allunghi lo spritz con una dose busterh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

L'unica cosa su cui sono d'accordo è il tampone A PAGAMENTO per i vaccinati 

Anche ieri su una nave da crociera di 6000 persone si è verificato un focolaio.
E chi sarà mai stato a trasmetterlo ?
I passeggeri non vaccinati ma tamponati ?
O i passeggeri vaccinati "invincibili,immuni al coviddì" ?

Oppure è direttamente salito a bordo il pangolino di wuhan ?...


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Una vergogna senza fine.
L'efficacia del vaccino è quindi paragonabile, da quanto sembra di capire, alla pericolosità del Milan nell'area avversaria: 0.

Hanno abbondantemente esaurito le persone, in tutti i modi e in tutte le salse.
Ora, dopo che il 90% si è vaccinato, dovremmo proprio smettere noi in primis di andare in ristoranti, palazzetti, stadi, bar: in piazza bisogna andare e infatti ci andrò. 
Ma non da no-vax o no green-pass, ci andrò da stressato!!
Hanno creato uno strumento di controllo che potevamo pure tollerare, ma come sempre ne hanno distorto l'uso.


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Dicembre 2021)

chissà se il tampone ai vaccinati farà svegliare un pò di gente, o dovremo aspettare un altro anno.
intanto l'economia italiana è già morta.
fra poco ci comprano i greci.
ciaone.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Una vergogna senza fine.
> L'efficacia del vaccino è quindi paragonabile, da quanto sembra di capire, alla pericolosità del Milan nell'area avversaria: 0.
> 
> Hanno abbondantemente esaurito le persone, in tutti i modi e in tutte le salse.
> ...


Conscience Awakens! 
finalmente si aprono le menti


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Hanno creato uno strumento di controllo che potevamo pure tollerare, ma come sempre ne hanno distorto l'uso.


fra poco , forse, capirete anche che lo strumento di controllo era il fine, e non il mezzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Brunetta se lo auspica...
> 
> nel mentre a Madrid si vive normalmente senza green pass...


In Spagna stanno disastrati altrocè.. stanno adottando ovunque il green pass


----------



## JoKeR (21 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> fra poco , forse, capirete anche che lo strumento di controllo era il fine, e non il mezzo.


Ma mettiti nei panni, come me, che ha vissuto il COVID in prima persona, perdendo dei cari.
Mi danno il vaccino? Lo faccio, a malincuore, anche perchè mia madre altrimenti soffrirebbe ancora di più dopo la perdita già del marito per COVID ed avendo avuto lei stessa il COVID.
Pertanto, riluttante, voglio ripartire con il fiore come mi dice la campagna vaccinale itagliota... e so bene che ci sono giochi più grandi (li vedo tutti i giorni e io lavoro per lo stato), ma poi bona. Ad un certo punto bona. Stop.


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma mettiti nei panni, come me, che ha vissuto il COVID in prima persona, perdendo dei cari.
> Mi danno il vaccino? Lo faccio, a malincuore, anche perchè mia madre altrimenti soffrirebbe ancora di più dopo la perdita già del marito per COVID ed avendo avuto lei stessa il COVID.
> Pertanto, riluttante, voglio ripartire con il fiore come mi dice la campagna vaccinale itagliota... e so bene che ci sono giochi più grandi (li vedo tutti i giorni e io lavoro per lo stato), ma poi bona. Ad un certo punto bona. Stop.


certo, io comprendo la paura, e in una certa misura non si può condannare. siamo esseri umani dopo tutto.
tutti abbiamo vissuto in prima persona la malattia.
questo però non può voler dire chiudere gli occhi di fronte ai continui ricatti e abusi di potere.
ho amici sospesi che stanno per perdere la casa. si muore solo di covid ?
è tempo di unirci , indipendentemente dallo stato vaccinale, contro questa dittatura imperante.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In Spagna stanno disastrati altrocè.. stanno adottando ovunque il green pass


Balle


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Balle


Classiche fake news italiane


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Classiche fake news italiane


Son 15 giorni che cercano di convincere pure me ad andare li, evidentemente mi vogliono male


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sembra che siano tre le "certezze" che emergeranno nella cabina di regia giovedì
> 
> -riduzione del green pass, tra sette e cinque mesi
> 
> ...


Direi anche che come regalo di Natale ai più piccini oltre alle 2 siringhe si potrebbe anche dure che babbo natale non esiste, tanto rovinato per rovinato


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Magari può essere vero che gli altri adottano il fesso-pass.

Però se non altro fino ad adesso ne hanno fatto a meno. E le condizioni e i risultati sono gli stessi.

Ci siamo autofustigati per il nulla? Mah.

Siamo sempre messi peggio degli altri.

Sempre, e riusciamo a farlo passare come un motivo di vanto.

"Eh, anche gli altri adesso stanno facendo schifo come noi, ma li abbiamo di gran lunga preceduti !!!"


----------



## KingSheva (21 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Magari può essere vero che gli altri adottano il fesso-pass.
> 
> Però se non altro fino ad adesso ne hanno fatto a meno. E le condizioni e i risultati sono gli stessi.
> 
> ...


In Belgio hanno messo una sorta di green pass, l'unica differenza è che stanno mettendo a fuoco Bruxelles da due settimane inoltrate, oggi hanno bloccato la fermata della metro di Shuman, quartiere dei palazzi dell'unione europea. Io ho vissuto li, le proteste non sono pacifiche, ci sono scontri con la polizia duri.


questo è un video della protesta più pacifica


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> In Belgio hanno messo una sorta di green pass, l'unica differenza è che stanno mettendo a fuoco Bruxelles da due settimane inoltrate, oggi hanno bloccato la fermata della metro di Shuman, quartiere dei palazzi dell'unione europea. Io ho vissuto li, le proteste non sono pacifiche, ci sono scontri con la polizia duri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ci credo. Gli altri mica c'hanno l'anello al naso come noi.

Ma qui, o esegui alla lettera credendoci nel profondo, o sei un sovversivo no-vax da schiacciare, vie di mezzo non ne esistono.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Son 15 giorni che cercano di convincere pure me ad andare li, evidentemente mi vogliono male


Non ci andare o morirariiiiih!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sembra che siano tre le "certezze" che emergeranno nella cabina di regia giovedì
> 
> -riduzione del green pass, tra sette e cinque mesi
> 
> ...


Sono dei delinquenti.
L'unica limitazione credibile, ma irrealizzabile, sarebbe il green pass o super green pass per chi utilizza i mezzi di trasporto (treni, metro, bus restano i luoghi più pericolosi).


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Magari può essere vero che gli altri adottano il fesso-pass.
> 
> Però se non altro fino ad adesso ne hanno fatto a meno. E le condizioni e i risultati sono gli stessi.
> 
> ...


Sta boiata del green pass è una roba partorita dall’ue, cioè dalla Germania e noi siamo stati ovviamente i primi a recepirlo 
Ovviamente non serve a nulla


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono dei delinquenti.
> L'unica limitazione credibile, ma irrealizzabile, sarebbe il green pass o super green pass per chi utilizza i mezzi di trasporto (treni, metro, bus restano i luoghi più pericolosi).


Ma no, chiudi la ristorazione e ne esce tutto il mondo, ci si contagia solo li


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

Reggetevi forte perchè tra 2 giorni (giorno della super-riunione) salteranno fuori bellissime notizie !

Intanto già da oggi la curva epidemica ha fatto boom,schizzando alle stelle.
Ieri ci sono stati 16.000 nuovi contagi (circa),oggi invece siamo arrivati già a 30.000 nuovi positivi.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Reggetevi forte perchè tra 2 giorni (giorno della super-riunione) salteranno fuori bellissime notizie !
> 
> Intanto già da oggi la curva epidemica ha fatto boom,schizzando alle stelle.
> Ieri ci sono stati 16.000 nuovi contagi (circa),oggi invece siamo arrivati già a 30.000 nuovi positivi.


con il classico impennamento pre-dpcm non mi aspetto nulla di buono.


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

leggendo i dati di oggi sembra di tornare ai tempi di Conte, infatti quando dovevano annunciare restrizioni puntualmente uscivano i dati in peggioramento.
superata in un colpo solo l'asticella dei mille ricoveri in terapia intensiva, che mancavano dal 31 maggio, e quella dei 30 mila contagi (31 mila)


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggendo i dati di oggi sembra di tornare ai tempi di Conte, infatti quando dovevano annunciare restrizioni puntualmente uscivano i dati in peggioramento.
> superata in un colpo solo l'asticella dei mille ricoveri in terapia intensiva, che mancavano dal 31 maggio, e quella dei 30 mila contagi (31 mila)


Ma che dici? Draghi è meglio di Conte, al punto che pure Lega e Forza Italia si sono unite obbedendo all'appello di Mattarella che ha detto che non si può votare  .


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2021)

Praticamente il virus corre, la logica porterebbe a chiudere le discoteche, gli stadi etc etc....ma chiudere significa dover dare loro dei soldi e non ci sono....e allora li lasciano aperti, ma serve vaccino più tampone, ergo alla gente passa la voglia di andarci e a rimetterci saranno proprio le attività stesse.... diabolico....

Praticamente per lavorare serviranno tre dosi l'anno...follia....a me doveva scadere a giugno, praticamente mi ritrovo a dover prenotare il vaccino per febbraio....


----------



## danjr (22 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sembra che siano tre le "certezze" che emergeranno nella cabina di regia giovedì
> 
> -riduzione del green pass, tra sette e cinque mesi
> 
> ...


In linea teorica sono d’accordo con tutte queste ipotesi, poi bisognerà capire e valutare in base ai dati


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

Mascherine​Viene previsto l'obbligo di mascherine all'aperto anche in zona bianca e viene introdotto l'obbligo di FFP2 in cinema, teatri e per eventi sportivi, nonché sui mezzi di trasporto, anche TPL. 

Green pass​Dal primo febbraio 2022 è prevista la riduzione della durata del green pass vaccinale da 9 a 6 mesi.

Terza dose​Con ordinanza del ministro della Salute il periodo minimo per la somministrazione della terza dose sarà ridotto da 5 a 4 mesi dal completamento del ciclo vaccinale primario. Sul punto, secondo quanto si apprende, si attende però un approfondimento tecnico.

Divieto di feste​Fino al 31 gennaio sarà introdotto il divieto di eventi e feste che implichino assembramenti all`aperto.

Ipotesi obbligo vaccino Pa​Il governo valuta l'introduzione dell'obbligo di vaccini per tutta la Pubblica amministrazione. La valutazione sarebbe ancora in corso e una decisione sarà presa anche alla luce del confronto con le Regioni.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> In linea teorica sono d’accordo con tutte queste ipotesi, poi bisognerà capire e valutare in base ai dati



Buon Natale anche a te.

Ti quoto io perché con un post del genere mi sa che nessuno ti fa gli auguri.


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

Quindi per continuare a vivere dovrò fare la terza dose in 9 mesi di un vaccino sperimentale, e probabilmente dovrò comunque passare le prime settimane dell' anno in lockdown. Fantastico, ed é pieno di persone felici di tutto questo, anche nel forum


----------



## Devil man (23 Dicembre 2021)

*QUINDI i vaccinati devono fare il tampone per essere sicuri di non essere positivi, I NON VACCINATI invece devono vaccinarsi perchè i tamponi non sono sicuri...



buon Natale*





**


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma mettiti nei panni, come me, che ha vissuto il COVID in prima persona, perdendo dei cari.
> Mi danno il vaccino? Lo faccio, a malincuore, anche perchè mia madre altrimenti soffrirebbe ancora di più dopo la perdita già del marito per COVID ed avendo avuto lei stessa il COVID.
> Pertanto, riluttante, voglio ripartire con il fiore come mi dice la campagna vaccinale itagliota... e so bene che ci sono giochi più grandi (li vedo tutti i giorni e io lavoro per lo stato), ma poi bona. Ad un certo punto bona. Stop.


Ecco il pensiero di una persona normale, con un cuore, dei sentimenti,una testa e un contatto con la vita vera.

Poi ci sono i marziani ...
Stima e abbraccione.

Anche io con la mamma ho le stesse paure.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *QUINDI i vaccinati devono fare il tampone per essere sicuri di non essere positivi, I NON VACCINATI invece devono vaccinarsi perchè i tamponi non sono sicuri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come dicevo ieri: arriveremo al black pass. 

Ingresso riservato solo ai positivi. 
L'unica categoria che mette tutti d'accordo. 
Think positive.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Reggetevi forte perchè tra 2 giorni (giorno della super-riunione) salteranno fuori bellissime notizie !
> 
> Intanto già da oggi la curva epidemica ha fatto boom,schizzando alle stelle.
> Ieri ci sono stati 16.000 nuovi contagi (circa),oggi invece siamo arrivati già a 30.000 nuovi positivi.





Andris ha scritto:


> leggendo i dati di oggi sembra di tornare ai tempi di Conte, infatti quando dovevano annunciare restrizioni puntualmente uscivano i dati in peggioramento.
> superata in un colpo solo l'asticella dei mille ricoveri in terapia intensiva, che mancavano dal 31 maggio, e quella dei 30 mila contagi (31 mila)


Ragazzi mi fate morire... l'equazione aumento contagi = restrizioni è logica e da leggere in quest'ordine, va bene tutto ma interpretarla al contrario è come dire che al mare uno si scotta perchè dopo essere andato in spiaggia senza crema mette il dopo sole.. poi uno può ritenere le restrizioni eccessive, errate o formulate male o addirittura inutili ma non capovolgiamo la storia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Dicembre 2021)

scusate ma dal 1 febbraio hanno intenzione di riuscire a vaccinare tutti con la terza dose? altrimenti non andiamo a lavorare?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come dicevo ieri: arriveremo al black pass.
> 
> Ingresso riservato solo ai positivi.
> L'unica categoria che mette tutti d'accordo.
> Think positive.


Ohhh là pagliacciata è servita!!! Grande presidento
Ivan Dragoooo!


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Le ffp2 me le regala il super governo giusto?
Pagliacci


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusate ma dal 1 febbraio hanno intenzione di riuscire a vaccinare tutti con la terza dose? altrimenti non andiamo a lavorare?


Sarà un disastro la campagna per la terza dose


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ohhh là pagliacciata è servita!!! Grande presidento
> Ivan Dragoooo!


Mi fa paura. 
Letteralmente paura.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarà un disastro la campagna per la terza dose



ma in Lombardia già oggi le prenotazioni sono a fine gennaio, è impossibile vaccinare tutti al 1 febbraio.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma in Lombardia già oggi le prenotazioni sono a fine gennaio, è impossibile vaccinare tutti al 1 febbraio.


Io ho prenotato una settimana fa, avevo praticamente 20 slot fin dal giorno da li a metà gennaio.

Non ho avuto problemi; conosco parecchia gente che si è presentata senza appuntamento col parente, l' hanno vaccinato.

Un mio amico stordito addirittura aveva sbagliato data, e l' hanno vaccinato lo stesso.

Pero' son piccoli comuni, dove ancora il vicino di casa ti saluta


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi fa paura.
> Letteralmente paura.


È il nuovo Comitato di Salute Pubblica.
Anche noi abbiamo il Terrore seppur non Giacobino


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma in Lombardia già oggi le prenotazioni sono a fine gennaio, è impossibile vaccinare tutti al 1 febbraio.


Ovvio che è impossibile 
Queste sono le stupidaggini di gente che non ne azzecca una manco per sbaglio


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Mascherine​Viene previsto l'obbligo di mascherine all'aperto anche in zona bianca e viene introdotto l'obbligo di FFP2 in cinema, teatri e per eventi sportivi, nonché sui mezzi di trasporto, anche TPL.
> 
> Green pass​Dal primo febbraio 2022 è prevista la riduzione della durata del green pass vaccinale da 9 a 6 mesi.
> 
> ...


Mi sembrano tutte valutazioni di buon senso


----------



## Devil man (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusate ma dal 1 febbraio hanno intenzione di riuscire a vaccinare tutti con la terza dose? altrimenti non andiamo a lavorare?


vogliono andare a scaglioni l'obbiettivo è quello... la nuova categoria sono i dipendenti pubblici.. ormai mi sono rassegnato che prima o poi toccherà anche il mio settore lavorativo... mi farò sospendere fino al licenziamento e nel frattempo lavorerò con la partita iva di mia moglie.


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> vogliono andare a scaglioni l'obbiettivo è quello... la nuova categoria sono i dipendenti pubblici..


L'obiettivo é creare il panico, una sorta di "corsa al vaccino" per finire le scorte in magazzino di questa robaccia vecchia, in attesa di quello efficacie anche contro Omicron, che sarà la quarta dose (evviva)


----------



## Devil man (23 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo é creare il panico, una sorta di "corsa al vaccino" per finire le scorte in magazzino di questa robaccia vecchia, in attesa di quello efficacie anche contro Omicron, che sarà la quarta dose (evviva)


si ma non finisce più... ma dovremmo vivere per sempre con 6 vaccini all'anno???? ma non vi rompete i co....


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si ma non finisce più... ma dovremmo vivere per sempre con 6 vaccini all'anno???? ma non vi rompete i co....


Se prevenisse il contagio saremo tutti d'accordo...MA NON LO FA. Vincolare al vaccino chi in ospedale non andrà MAI (under-30-35, addirittura i bambini..) é ridicolo. L'utilità del siero é legata all'ospedalizzazione ridotta, FINE. Imponessero l'obbligo a chi rischia.
Invece no, dobbiamo vaccinarci tutti tutti tutti...in più dosi, anche i neonati...e poi ci inventiamo che gli anticorpi durano tre giorni  tutto regolare, ma quali interessi volete ci siano dietro dai


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Dicembre 2021)

La terza dose dopo 1 mese e mezzo si sta rivelando un totale fallimento, è già un dato statistico.
Migliora la situazione solo per gli over 60 che si erano vaccinati 8-9 mesi fa, mentre per le fasce da 12 a 59 il contributo è 0. Stessi ricoverati e TI.
I nostri governanti li vedono i dati pubblicati prima di decidere sulla durata del super greenpass?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi ma dite che da Gennaio rischiano di chiudere gli spostamenti tra regioni? 
Chiedo per motivi personali.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dite che da Gennaio rischiano di chiudere gli spostamenti tra regioni?
> Chiedo per motivi personali.


Se sei vaccinato stai tranquillo che non avrai limitazioni di questo genere.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La terza dose dopo 1 mese e mezzo si sta rivelando un totale fallimento, è già un dato statistico.
> Migliora la situazione solo per gli over 60 che si erano vaccinati 8-9 mesi fa, mentre per le fasce da 12 a 59 il contributo è 0. Stessi ricoverati e TI.
> I nostri governanti li vedono i dati pubblicati prima di decidere sulla durata del super greenpass?


Ma secondo te, seriamente, saprebbero interpretarli?
Assolutamente no.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te, seriamente, saprebbero interpretarli?
> Assolutamente no.


Abbiamo un esecutivo che vuole governare mantenendo un clima di terrore, non ci sono altre spiegazioni. La tabella che ho postato in realtà presenta un dato positivo: il vaccino "regge" per 6 mesi, lo sta dimostrando ora con una nuova ondata in corso. Le persone tra i 12 ed i 59 anni infatti hanno per lo più concluso il primo ciclo vaccinale tra luglio ed agosto, ovvero 4 o 5 mesi fa.


----------



## raducioiu (23 Dicembre 2021)

Fedigra ha dichiarato di essere contro i tamponi perché minerebbero la campagna vaccinale: l'ennesima conferma che ormai la priorità è il vaccino non la lotta alla pandemia.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Fedigra ha dichiarato si essere contro i tamponi perché minerebbero la campagna vaccinale: l'ennesima conferma che ormai la priorità è il vaccino non la lotta alla pandemia.


ennesima conferenza di Draghi però dove entrano solo con tampone, a prescindere se vaccinati


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

*secondo la bozza il super green pass viene esteso a musei e luoghi di cultura, piscine, palestre e sport di squadra, centri benessere e centri termali, centri culturali, sociali e ricreativi, sale gioco, sale bingo*

che imbarazzo questi soggetti.
privare le persone di sport praticato e cultura porta danni ben più gravi del covid
purtroppo queste persone "ragionano" con l'orizzonte temporale di un fuco, del futuro se ne fregano

e pensare quest'estate quando l'onnipresente ministro franceschini si autoelogiava del green pass nei luoghi di cultura.
la gente torna nei musei e alle mostre grazie al green pass, sosteneva tronfio
all'estero senza green pass numeri molto più alti di visitatori.
imbecillità conclamata o mentitore seriale, tertium non datur

p.s.

da notare che si possa fare catechismo...come le messe, guai a chi la tocca.
poi dopo ieri che il Vaticano tuonava contro la DAD e "raccomandava" di vaccinare i bambini...


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se sei vaccinato stai tranquillo che non avrai limitazioni di questo genere.


Mah...sicuro sicuro sicuro?


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mah...sicuro sicuro sicuro?


Speranza vuole tamponi per tutti quando ci sono assembramenti
è andato in minoranza per la prima volta in due anni.
è passata solo per feste e discoteche, peraltro le attività chiuse più a lungo in assoluto...saranno entusiasti

edit:

cvd

*"Discoteche sul piede di guerra, per protesta non apriamo a Capodanno"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Speranza vuole tamponi per tutti quando ci sono assembramenti
> è andato in minoranza per la prima volta in due anni.
> è passata solo per feste e discoteche, peraltro le attività chiuse più a lungo in assoluto...saranno entusiasti
> 
> ...


"attività sfigate" cit.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Ovviamente 15 euro di tampone dovrò spenderli io, vaccinato con 2 dosi..


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque tutte ste recriminazioni sul virus cinese non le capisco. Ci lamentiamo che i prodotti cinesi non durano nulla e si rompono subito ed ora che son riusciti a fare una cosa che dura da ben due anni ci lamentiamo....mah!


----------



## Dexter (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Speranza vuole tamponi per tutti quando ci sono assembramenti
> è andato in minoranza per la prima volta in due anni.
> è passata solo per feste e discoteche, peraltro le attività chiuse più a lungo in assoluto...saranno entusiasti
> 
> ...


Io spero che prima o poi qualcuno si svegli male la mattina e vada a fare una chiacchierata da Speranza, o a casa Draghi, o magari da Bassetti. Sarebbe divertente poi segnalare le eventuali perdite come "morte per covid".


----------



## Sam (23 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dite che da Gennaio rischiano di chiudere gli spostamenti tra regioni?
> Chiedo per motivi personali.


Molto probabile, a mio avviso.
Anch’io sono nella stessa situazione.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Molto probabile, a mio avviso.
> Anch’io sono nella stessa situazione.





OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma dite che da Gennaio rischiano di chiudere gli spostamenti tra regioni?
> Chiedo per motivi personali.



Ma no dai, sarebbe stucchevole più di qualunque altra cosa arrivare a bloccare gli spostamenti tra regioni.

Mai dire mai, però... spero non si spingano fino li.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Le discoteche chiuse erano il minimo


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Fedigra ha dichiarato di essere contro i tamponi perché minerebbero la campagna vaccinale: l'ennesima conferma che ormai la priorità è il vaccino non la lotta alla pandemia.


beh ha ragione.


----------



## raducioiu (23 Dicembre 2021)

La propaganda di stato, con la coppia dei soliti bugiardi accanto al ministro, supportata dai media di regime, sta nuovamente falsificando la realtà sostenendo che se con la Omicron ci sono meno casi gravi non è per la variante stessa (peccato ci siano già studi a dimostrarlo) ma è merito dei vaccini. In Sudafrica però, con il 26% della popolazione vaccinata, i casi gravi sono scesi dell'80% con la Omicron.


----------



## raducioiu (23 Dicembre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> beh ha ragione.


Certo che ha ragione nel sostenere che ammettere che serve il tampone influisce negativamente sulla campagna vaccinale. Ma lui dovrebbe lavorare per stabilire cosa serve per evitare la diffusione della malattia non cosa serve per far andare bene la campagna vaccinale.


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

Tutto sommato mi sembrano tutte decisioni giuste quelle prese, sfido chiunque a non essere d’accordo.
L’unico cosa che mi lascia perplesso sono le mascherine all’aperto, va beh che in inverno fanno anche comodo, però mi sembrano abbastanza inutili


----------

